

Show HN: Simple Mandelbrot renderer in Haskell - cies
https://github.com/cies/haskell-fractal

======
cies
With this project I try to show some of Haskell's features in a short program
with a wonderfully complex output (a rendering of the Mandelbrot set). I hope
it may prove more suitable for introducing Haskell to newcomers then the
fibonacci sequence and the quicksort algorithm.

------
kitd
Very elegant. I'm far from being a Haskell expert but I found it simple to
understand. Haskell is very good at this sort of problem IMHO.

